#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-19
<teax64> this place is always dead
#ubuntu-cym 2015-07-15
<ryan___> I'm having a problem
<ryan___> & I never knw that Wales had an Ubuntu IRC :O
<ryan___> Anyways here is my error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
#ubuntu-cym 2015-07-17
<ryan18456> I'm having problems trying to install .tar.xz files
